# Locking your ladders down



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

I was wondering how you guys lock your ladders down. I'm thinking about using an adjustable cable lock like the 3/8" cabled (bolt cutters anyone?) Master Lock Python and using it as a tie-down or one of the U shaped things which seem more secure.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't live or work in an area where I have to do that. (now something will disappear!)

I do chain my spray rigs and pressure washer in the truck if I have to run in a store or something. (which is weird because I don't worry about the ladders) I use Kryptonite locks, cables and u shaped locks.

http://www.kryptonitelock.com/


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Never came in a situation where I had to lock down, I just leave in the customers yard or garage. I once had a customer tell me I had to take my ladders home on a daily basis because he was worried that someone would use them to access his home via the 2nd story window.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

we will locks our together in a yard but i figure if someone wants to take my ladders, go for it... Insurance will by me new ones... And hell a couple of painted up ladders won't get you much at the flea market...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> we will locks our together in a yard but i figure if someone wants to take my ladders, go for it... Insurance will by me new ones... And hell a couple of painted up ladders won't get you much at the flea market...


They steal them for the metal, junkies will take them to the scrap yard to get money for their fix.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> They steal them for the metal, junkies will take them to the scrap yard to get money for their fix.


Nice.... its nice to help out the addicts out there...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Libertine said:


> I was wondering how you guys lock your ladders down. I'm thinking about using an adjustable cable lock like the 3/8" cabled (bolt cutters anyone?) Master Lock Python and using it as a tie-down or one of the U shaped things which seem more secure.


One the few jobs where we felt it necessary (either to deter theft or unauthorized use) we just stacked them next to a tree at the end of the day and used a long chain with a combo lock. Neighbors LOVED the sound of a metal chain being pulled out of the stack of aluminum ladders at 6:30 in the AM :thumbup: And even if they were no tree, moving a stack of six ext. ladders, planks, plus the step ladders would prove a bit difficult.

But remember, "A lock is for the honest man, for a theif will break it"

If they want 'em, they will get 'em


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

We do the same, stack-em and lock-em. If the backyard is fenced and gated, we just leave-em there in a nice stack without the lock. When they are on the truck, they are only tied down, not locked. Like MAK, if someone wants to go through the hassle of taking them from the truck at night in the driveway... I say "go for it". No loss. 

Only one time did I have someone in the middle of the night try to steal my locked up (3/8 cable) pressure washer from my truck in the driveway. For some reason they only got half way through with bolt cutters and split. It must have been a couple of days before I noticed it.... Chucked the cable lock and replaced it. I have moved since then, and my newer neighborhood is more aware of strangers. 

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

My life has changed after today on locking down ladders. My neighbors who live 5 houses away have a 14 yo daughter, she was awaken in the middle of the night with some man looking thru the window taking pictures of her as she slept. She went screaming in to her parents room with the story and they didn't believe her. The next morning they found 2 ladders against the house leading to her bedroom window. I keep two ladders in my back yard next to the shed that is located under the back deck. I come to find out one of my ladders is missing. This mother f*cker came in my mother f*cking back yard and took my ladder. This mother f*cker was 2 feet away from my back door and I can almost guarantee he tried looking in my windows. This really has changed my policy on locking down.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Stacked on top of the trailer and cable locked....if someone really wants them or the trailer they will get it...the locks are just meant to slow them down until someone see's them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sure makes you want to go out and buy curtains though.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sure makes you want to go out and buy curtains though.


We have blinds in every window that we open during the day and close at night. This has been a long time practice in our house.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> We have blinds in every window that we open during the day and close at night. This has been a long time practice in our house.


thank GOD!!!!!! nobody wants to see you marching around the house in your tighty ******'s


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would like to hire a guy that can raise an extension ladder, set against the side of the house and climb it in the middle of the night without making noise. Too bad this ones a perv. I cant even look at my extension ladders without making a whole bunch of racket. :wheelchair:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I would like to hire a guy that can raise an extension ladder, set against the side of the house and climb it in the middle of the night without making noise. Too bad this ones a perv. I cant even look at my extension ladders without making a whole bunch of racket. :wheelchair:


Thats what I was thinking! Must of been a 24' fiberglass.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> thank GOD!!!!!! nobody wants to see you marching around the house in your tighty ******'s


I'm a boxer in more ways than one. :boxing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thats what I was thinking! Must of been a 24' fiberglass.


Nope, it was actually a 6 foot wood step. They live in a split level with the bedroom window being not far from the ground.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank God for the Second Amendment.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Nope, it was actually a 6 foot wood step. They live in a split level with the bedroom window being not far from the ground.


In that case, the perv did you a favor by hauling that thing away.  

The only wood ladder I still own is a two footer that now sits in the Topcoat museum. Her name is old rickity.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> In that case, the perv did you a favor by hauling that thing away.
> 
> The only wood ladder I still own is a two footer that now sits in the Topcoat museum. Her name is old rickity.


V, that ladder was here when I got here and it sure is a sh*ty one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So if the perv fell off it and broke his ankle, could he sue you? Yikers, I dont think we want to know the answer to that one!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So if the perv fell off it and broke his ankle, could he sue you? Yikers, I dont think we want to know the answer to that one!


Rebecca just asked me if the neighbor could sue us because he took our ladder. Thats funny cause, you both asked about suing at the same time.....lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

Its a ridiculous world we live in, if you really think about it...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> Its a ridiculous world we live in, if you really think about it...


V, the world is full of assholes, they're everywhere.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

timhag said:


> V, the world is full of assholes, they're everywhere.


Especially in the area where NEPS lives.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> V, the world is full of assholes, they're everywhere.


Wow...how did you get the word a**hole* to come through unedited? Do you have some kind of painttalk superpowers? What happens if you type the word ********? Or do you have to say Ch!p$ter?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

********.....lol Did it work?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

timhag said:


> ********.....lol Did it work?


nope, gotta type Ch*pster....lol


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

asshole, assholes ass.....can get em all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is pretty cool, the word ahole is not considered as offensive as the word Ch!p$ter...that Nathan is alright! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is pretty cool, the word ahole is not considered as offensive as the word Ch!p$ter...that Nathan is alright! :thumbup:


I think PWG had something to do with old Chippy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I can remember a time when things were a lot more fun around here...not


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Especially in the area where NEPS lives.


HEY HEY HEY !

I resemble that remark ! We ain't that far away from each other. Maybe two or three beers.

My mother has ALWAYS been uptight about people "peering" in. "Close the curtains, the neighbors are 'peering in' ", I grew up on a dead end street on a postage stamp lot, good neighbors and all (no NOT the house in the 'ladder hook" thread). She would occasionally declare, "if you go to the end of the street, you can see right through our bedroom window into my bathroom". DAMN, I wish I had eyes like that. 

But back on to topic about scumbags STEALING your equip and hurting themselves while engaging in an illegal activity. How many have heard the story about the guy who set up a booby trap to thwart break-ins? He had a scatter gun and a string so the asshole (I guess we can say that word now) would get a gut-full of buckshot as he broke into the door. The bastard lived, sued, and won. 

Moral of the story? Use a bazooka !!! (and I am NOT a "guns for all" proponent !)

But there is something to be said about taking "reasonable" precautions. Lock the ladders! At the site and at the home. Whether it's fear of lawsuits or feeling a wee bit responsible for the trauma that neighbor girl endured. 

-Bill


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Thank God for the Second Amendment.


My thoughts exactly. I sleep with mine very closely & can send out 48 .40 Hydra-Shoks in less than 30 seconds before the need to reload. :whistling2:


----------

